# Spinner Shark Rig



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have a rig that can withstand a spinner shark. Those suckers are like tarpon on steroids and I have lost too much tackle to them over the years.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Rig? You mean leader or rod/reel?
Are you intentionally sharking, just surf fishing for whatever bites or out in a yak?

Surf Sharking:
Penn 9500SS spooled with 300yrds of Sufix 832 65# topped with 50# mono, on a 12' Ocean Master, 12' - 2pc, 20-50# line, 6-12oz lure.
Casted shark leader, I use about 4-5' of coated 135# AFW Surflon.
16/0 circle, 150# barrel swivels & snap swivel, double crimped.

From a pier, yak or boat, I've handled some big BTs & Spinners just fine with 20# mainline and a King leader (12" of 35# Sevenstrand).


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

The leader. I wonder if an all mono leader would work well for blacktips and spinners and prevent break offs from the jumping and spinning


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

You can use 200# mono for leader, you're still going to get bitten through.
Are you getting broken off or bitten through? Knots failing, mainline breaking or leader?
What are you currently using?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've caught plenty on a spinner set up with 50lb braid and 135 lb cabel. No mono


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

5 feet or so of 150 pound mono with two feet of single strand wire. I am having to cast into the surf and I lost my steel leader today on one but still had the mono. In the past I have had them land on the main line or spin and get tangled.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kayakfisher33 said:


> 5 feet or so of 150 pound mono with two feet of single strand wire. I am having to cast into the surf and I lost my steel leader today on one but still had the mono.
> 
> In the past I have had them land on the main line or spin and get tangled.


Sounds perfectly normal to me, you're going to lose tackle, just part of the sport.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

If you are casting from a pier this is what I use. 20lbs main line with about 15-20 feet of 80lb mono on top of that. You want about 3 turns of the 80lb mono on your spool. Use a normal steel leader with circle hook at the end of the 80lb mono. 

Use an albright knot, it passes through the guides easier when casting than a uni to uni. This works real well if you cast it and leave it, once you start dealing with a lot of current and you have to keep casting the knot will weaken from going through the guides so much. Also back off on the drag some when you first hook the fish, let him do his jumps and spins with easy drag. Once he is done with his initial flurry of jumps you and tighten the drag down some to fish the fish.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oh whoops, I guess this is in the surf fishing section and not the pier.


----------

